# Run Out Of Pale Malt



## drew9242 (10/10/10)

Hi all.

I will explain my predicament for you. I live 800k round trip from a supplier of grain, so i get base malt whenever i am there. Unfortunatly i only have 5kg left of it, and am planning to do 2 brews soon. Now i have 25kg each of vienna and munich2. My idea was to sub my pale malt in one of the recipes for vienna. But i'm finding it hard to find info on the flavour profile of vienna.

Recipes as follow. 

Batz altbier=22L
2.4kg Pale malt
2kg Munich2
.2kg Caramunich
.05kg Chocolate 
(i was goin to sub spalt hops for tettanger because i have a heap of it to get rid off. Is this a bad idea)

American amber ale=22L
4.7kg Pale malt
.4kg Caramunich
.04kg Chocolate

Now question is do i sub my pale malt in the altbier for vienna and use all pale in the amber ale.
Or sub half of the pale malt in the amber ale for vienna and keep the altbier the way it is.

Your poin of views would be appreciated.

Thanks drew


----------



## raven19 (10/10/10)

Cant comment on the Vienna, but the Munich will give you a bigger maltier grain bill if subbing it into your recipe.


----------



## drew9242 (10/10/10)

Might do an all munich altbier then.


----------



## raven19 (11/10/10)

This is a cracker imo - Smurto's Alt


----------



## jbirbeck (11/10/10)

The Vienna will work quite well as a Pale sub, its lighter than the Munich. Nothing wrong will an all munich beer at all. Would work a treat but drop the choc as you won't need it for the colour adjustment. 

Using the Vienna will probably get it closer to the original but a bit maltier. If you go with the Muncih perhaps up the IBU a bit to maintain the balance of the beer.

Whatever you choose mash low.

Splat for Tettnang swap is fine...it should be only a bittering addition anyway, or a very subtle late hopping. It will be different to using Palt but not in a bad way. I quite like Tettnang.


----------



## Swinging Beef (11/10/10)

Dont use the ale malt at all!
Munich and Vienna make fine base malts for german beers.
Save your ale malts for... ales.


----------



## drew9242 (11/10/10)

Cheers for your replies.

Looks like i make the german beer with all munich and vienna. 

All sorted now i can brew away.


----------



## Fourstar (11/10/10)

Holgate brewery use 100% vienna as their base malt in their APA IIRC.


----------



## BrenosBrews (11/10/10)

+1 For Vienna as a base malt in American ales, especially Amber/Red Ales.

In fact my most recent one was Vienna, Munich II & Caramunich II.


----------

